# Fitbit users



## kayajs24 (31 Aug 2014)

Does anyone on here use a Fitbit device? I have a Flex which is good for counting steps and when I'm running but it's been surplus to requirements with cycling, which is annoying as my Strava rides don't seem to count for my 'active minutes' data (even though they're synced with Fitbit). I'm considering attaching the tracker to my ankle or shoe.
Anyone else use Fitbit?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Aug 2014)

I had a fitbit zip it lasted a month, the battery ran flat after 2 weeks then after another 2 weeks I was trying to get it to sync and it just packed up so it ended up in the bin.


----------



## Fubar (31 Aug 2014)

kayajs24 said:


> Does anyone on here use a Fitbit device? I have a Flex which is good for counting steps and when I'm running but it's been surplus to requirements with cycling, which is annoying as my Strava rides don't seem to count for my 'active minutes' data (even though they're synced with Fitbit). I'm considering attaching the tracker to my ankle or shoe.
> Anyone else use Fitbit?



I've got one, my wife bought me it for Christmas and at first I thought it was a bit gimmicky but I've used it ever since - I use MyFitnessPal for calorie counting and both Apps synch so that is really useful.

Not quite sure why yours doesn't work when cycling? Mine still records as steps (I assume by vibration), the only time it doesn't record anything is on the static bike at the gym - so for instance I did a 200k ride yesterday and it recorded 46,709 steps and 4563 calories burned, which roughly matched my Garmin.

I don't use it for sleeping as I don't see the point but otherwise wear it every day. Regards, Mark


----------



## kayajs24 (31 Aug 2014)

It counts the steps no problem, but it doesn't add my activity to the 'active minutes' total. I get active minutes just from walking, but not cycling. I'll try it on my ankle next time. I don't like having a total of 0 when I've been on a long ride!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (31 Aug 2014)

kayajs24 said:


> It counts the steps no problem, but it doesn't add my activity to the 'active minutes' total. I get active minutes just from walking, but not cycling. I'll try it on my ankle next time. I don't like having a total of 0 when I've been on a long ride!



You can just log onto the phone app or the website and manually add any activities such as cycling.


----------



## lesley_x (31 Aug 2014)

I am a Fitbit Flex user and enthusiast (really helped me change my lifestyle!) 

It's pants for cycling. I track my cycling in a weird way cause I like Strava, so I've managed to get Strava to sync with Endomondo which syncs with Fitbit. Strava won't sync directly, but endomondo does. 

It won't count towards active minutes etc but it does adjust calories. 

But it's not a tool for cycling at all.


----------



## Piemaster (5 Sep 2014)

Had a flex for a bit. Unfortunately it didn't stand up to the rigors of work (heavy engineering in 40+ degrees). Worked well with Endomondo, keeping cycling, running and fitbit activity in one place. Used the phone for tracking running and cycling.
I'm thinking of replacing it but have read there is new devices around the corner so may hang on to see what they come up with. Something displaying the time would be ideal, such as the not long lived Fitbit Force.
Have been looking at the Garmin vivofit, time display and a 1 year battery life is quite tempting.


----------



## Nick Stone (7 Sep 2014)

Piemaster said:


> Had a flex for a bit. Unfortunately it didn't stand up to the rigors of work (heavy engineering in 40+ degrees). Worked well with Endomondo, keeping cycling, running and fitbit activity in one place. Used the phone for tracking running and cycling.
> I'm thinking of replacing it but have read there is new devices around the corner so may hang on to see what they come up with. Something displaying the time would be ideal, such as the not long lived Fitbit Force.
> Have been looking at the Garmin vivofit, time display and a 1 year battery life is quite tempting.



I've got a garmin and it's quite addictive especially if you use the garmin app and have a garmin edge or other device, well worth it wear mine every day and set my targets but give it a go, in love the new red strap as well so that's my next purchase


----------



## Piemaster (7 Sep 2014)

Nick Stone said:


> I've got a garmin and it's quite addictive especially if you use the garmin app and have a garmin edge or other device, well worth it wear mine every day and set my targets but give it a go, in love the new red strap as well so that's my next purchase


After a bit more googling. Theres the just released vivosmart as well, gives phone alerts but hits battery life so not really for me.
Forerunner 15 watch apparently does fitness tracking as well as gps running, with a fair battery life too. Looks bulky though.
Will probably go for the vivofit on balance.


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Sep 2014)

There is also free "Health software" such as TactioHealth that will pool together lots of information.

I use this one as it merges my activities, steps, but also BP, weight, glucose, oximetry and others.

It links the feeds from several programmes or sites including FitBit and Garmin


----------



## ufkacbln (7 Sep 2014)

... and it is addictive

One of the girls at work and I log our start number in the morning and then compare our work steps at home time.


----------



## Nick Stone (7 Sep 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> ... and it is addictive
> 
> One of the girls at work and I log our start number in the morning and then compare our work steps at home time.



Sweet, I use the community feature on the garmin the same way, I must beat those people I don't know and will never meet, but I must beat them


----------



## PhotoBiker (21 Sep 2014)

Right around 3500 miles of riding with my fitbit One attached to my right bike shoe this year.
I used fitbit religiously in the winter and spring as I was shedding 45 pounds. Used it on my spin bike too which is where I lost most of my weight. I wear it when riding to get my steps in and help challenge others who are primarily walkers. I can't jog or run, I can barely walk with a botched artificial joint in my left toe. The pain is bearable in bike shoes though so I ride my ass off (literally).


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (20 Apr 2015)

Nick Stone said:


> I've got a garmin and it's quite addictive especially if you use the garmin app and have a garmin edge or other device, well worth it wear mine every day and set my targets but give it a go, in love the new red strap as well so that's my next purchase


@Nick Stone , how are you finding your Garmin now? I'm guessing this is one of the Vivos?

I'm after one which'll tie in nicely with my Garmin 510 (via GarminConnect etc), has a built in HRM (opposed to chest-strap) and will give me the time. The only additional feature I'm after is the sleep monitor, not fussed if it hasn't got it, but would be nice.

So looking forward to hearing if you're still enjoying yours.


----------

